# Quarantine



## Laura (Jul 30, 2007)

Just wanted everyone's thoughts on quarantine, I have my Georgie and Ollie currently seperated I have had georgie about 6-7wks and Ollie for 2 1/2 weeks they are in seperate cages in different parts of the house they both came from the same breeder and were exposed to each other when young, I am ok with keeping them seperated although its hard...lol because they both love to ride around on the head and shoulder everywhere, but I guess my question would be how bad would it be if they were around each other at this point both are healthy normal poops etc.


----------



## Kirby (Jul 28, 2007)

Yes i think you are safe...

They are from the same breeder, they were exposed to the same things, and if it's been almost 3 weeks already you should be fine. Good luck 

Kirby


----------



## Laura (Jul 30, 2007)

Kirby said:


> Yes i think you are safe...
> 
> They are from the same breeder, they were exposed to the same things, and if it's been almost 3 weeks already you should be fine. Good luck
> 
> Kirby


Thanks Kirby I appreciate the feedback


----------



## Aly (Jul 30, 2007)

You already know my answer on this. Go for it.


----------



## Laura (Jul 30, 2007)

Babyluv12 said:


> You already know my answer on this. Go for it.


thanks Aly


----------



## Bea (Jul 26, 2007)

Personally i'm all for a full quarantine. I had a scary experience with one of my budgies when i first got him. He appeared in perfect health for the first 2 weeks of quarantine and i was getting a bit slack with it (letting him be in the same room as my other budgie), then he got sick and i was kicking myself for being so stupid to take the chance. You've only got another week and a half to go, i would wait it out.


----------



## Laura (Jul 30, 2007)

Bea said:


> Personally i'm all for a full quarantine. I had a scary experience with one of my budgies when i first got him. He appeared in perfect health for the first 2 weeks of quarantine and i was getting a bit slack with it (letting him be in the same room as my other budgie), then he got sick and i was kicking myself for being so stupid to take the chance. You've only got another week and a half to go, i would wait it out.


ok thanks Bea


----------



## birdieness (Jul 28, 2007)

I'd wait it out aswell. Its for the best and it gives you more bonding time.


----------



## Laura (Jul 30, 2007)

birdieness said:


> I'd wait it out aswell. Its for the best and it gives you more bonding time.


good point thanks


----------



## birdieness (Jul 28, 2007)

a week and a bit will go fast. I have to wait that long to almost for my cage.


----------



## Bea (Jul 26, 2007)

birdieness said:


> I'd wait it out aswell. Its for the best and it gives you more bonding time.


That's the other point i meant to make.  For me quarantine is valuable one on one time. Once they're part of the flock they have to share me.


----------

